# Native Orchid Conference Edmonton June 12-15/2010



## Kevin (May 21, 2010)

Is anyone here going to the Native Orchid Conference in Edmonton June 12-15? http://www.nativeorchidconference.org/NOCEvents.html The lectures should be great, and so will the field trips.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 23, 2010)

I wish I could, but it's just too far away. I'll probably never get as lucky as I did two years ago when it was held across the street (literally) from my apartment in Morgantown, WV.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 23, 2010)

I had planned on it, but I have to work . I've already explored much of the land they're covering, though.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 23, 2010)

is the habit free to explore on your own time? I've never been there before


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2010)

I've never been there before either, but the Wagner Natural Area http://wagner.fanweb.ca/ is partly restricted, but check the site for the 'open' areas. I would guess that with guides, such as this conference, we would be able to get into the 'restricted' areas. If you look into the Wagner Natural Area Society, you might be able to get guided tours with them. From Wagner to Jasper, I have no idea where we will be seeing plants. There are some good places in the mountains too, but again, if you don't have a guide, it may take a while to find what you're looking for. There is still room for registration. It should be a good conference!


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2010)

I'd love to, but the timing (work) and distance would keep me from going. Would love to have a conference in ny state, though - tons of orchids


----------

